# Lantz hobby shop(wholesale trains) closed



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

yesterday, at 12:00 noon, lantz closed their doors for good.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Kind of a bummer.

They occasionally had good deals on stuff--not that I buy a lot new, but I always checked their prices when I was looking for something I couldn't get used. Mostly they were reasonable--especially compared to some other on-line retailers I could mention. (Who in their right mind asks for _more_ than list price? This isn't 1991--you can find street prices with Google in about 30 seconds.)

Sad to see another large scale retailer (even if that wasn't their core market) go out of business.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, when I was starting out I got a lot of things there. they always had the best prices around. Sad they threw in the towel.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Very very sad indeed. The source of our trains just keeps getting smaller!

Ed


----------

